# DISH Network Launches High Definition locals in Seven Cities



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition via Satellite in Seven Cities

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--March 6, 2006--

HD Local Channels Now Available in Albuquerque, Atlanta, Boston,
Minneapolis, Philadelphia, Salt Lake City and Washington, D.C.
EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today it will launch local high definition TV channels via its satellite TV service to customers in the following seven cities including: Albuquerque, Atlanta, Boston, Minneapolis, Philadelphia, Salt Lake City and Washington, D.C..

DISH Network now offers local HD channels to customers in 12 cities, having previously launched the service in New York, Los Angeles, Chicago, Denver and Nashville.

DISH Network expanded its HD channel lineup in 2006 and launched the new DishHD programming packages. With the addition of new national HD networks including ESPN2 HD and Universal HD, plus five new original VOOM HD channels, DishHD offers the most comprehensive lineup of HD programming in the pay-TV industry. DISH Network is the nation's sole provider of 15 original VOOM HD channels, which provide 24-7, commercial-free HD programming featuring movies, sports, news, family and original programming.

DISH Network will launch high definition local channels through its satellite service in additional cities across the country, reaching more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households with local HD channels by year end.

DishHD(TM) packages offer customers more than 1,700 hours of HD programming every week across its more than 23 available channels which include HD local broadcasts. For only $49.99 a month, customers can access the entire DishHD lineup plus get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels. Local channels in both high definition and standard definition can be added for $5 a month. DISH Network offers nearly twice as many national HD channels as most cable companies, and with a national average of just 10 HD channels, cable cannot match the robust lineup of DishHD.

Consumers can call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com or contact their local retailer for more information about DISH Network.

About EchoStar

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) serves more than 12 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM), the fastest growing U.S. provider of advanced digital television services in the last five years. DISH Network offers hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service.

CONTACT: EchoStar Communications Corporation
Mark Cicero, 720-514-5351
[email protected]

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

No Charlotte?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Have patience. Not everyone can be first.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)




----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, they got Chicago done,, they should have done Indianapolis on their way east.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Once again Dish snubs San Francisco. San Francisco was at one time one of the biggest market for dish I guess dish can not take the heat from RCN cable and comcast.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Houston is still waiting....


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

James Long said:


> Have patience. Not everyone can be first.


I think some of us will be better off if we have to wait. From what I am hearing, HD locals from some cities will be from 110 (Echostar X). For a lot of us (that don't have or don't want a dish1000 or don't have a clear view of 129) that will be a better option.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

No, I am NOT moving back to Minneapolis just to get HD off the satellite, even though Werst Palm Beach locals aren't even on the scheduled list.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

You puppy Richard! C'mon it's going to be 40 all week.:lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> Once again Dish snubs San Francisco. San Francisco was at one time one of the biggest market for dish I guess dish can not take the heat from RCN cable and comcast.


Comcast spent tens of thousands of dollars trying to root out Dish from the Bay Area. Their bounty program to get employees to rat out neighbors who had Dish Network was the stuff of legend.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I think some of us will be better off if we have to wait. From what I am hearing, HD locals from some cities will be from 110 (Echostar X). For a lot of us (that don't have or don't want a dish1000 or don't have a clear view of 129) that will be a better option.


And locals from other cities will be on 129. You'll have to wait and see where your's might come from. Remember that if you don't subscribe to a DishHD package, you'll be charged an extra fee.

ps: after checking the listings, both Ohio Valleys (Ohio and West Virginia) are currently served up at least some locals on 129.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Man, what about SF Bay Area? Dammit.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

Has anyone heard any rumors as to when HD locals will be offered in the Dallas/Ft Worth area? We are the 7th largest market in the country, I would think HD locals would be coming soon..but who knows... Is there a list posted somewhere that shows which locals are "in the works" ?

Thanks


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Dallas is on "the list"

And I would think that Dallas would be added in this month or the next.

both dallas and San Francisco have 3 stations owned by networks, and dish already has agreements wiht them, so that would seem logical.

Dish can only add 8 more markets to 129 and 2 more to 61.5 before they need E10


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The rest of the list is at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Once again Dish snubs San Francisco. San Francisco was at one time one of the biggest market for dish I guess dish can not take the heat from RCN cable and comcast.


I guess we are going to have to move to a hight tech, highly populated area 

I think they confuse Silicon Valley with LA and all the silicone they have there, because they got HD locals before us


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

And Lip Sync problems are worst now. I'm in the Philadelphia area. I have a VIP211. I can't beleive they can't correct this issue. It's like watching a Godzella movies.......


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

BFG said:


> Dallas is on "the list"
> 
> And I would think that Dallas would be added in this month or the next.
> 
> ...


Any speculation as to how much longer before E-10 is ready?


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

I want San Francisco, too! 

The HD situation with OTA here is challenging. I live with a 2 mile
direct view of Sutro and can get many stations pretty well. But I will
never be able to get NBC since it is transmitted from the South.

The hills here are killer and OTA is not ubiquitous.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

One would think that Dish would make the San Francisco area its top piorty since Direct Tv comcast and RCN all offer local HD


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

waltinvt said:


> Any speculation as to how much longer before E-10 is ready?


Rocatman says Dish applied to move it from 138.5 to 110 toward the end of March. But, Dish won't turn it on for users until the FCC gives them the green light.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=541426&postcount=1


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I wonder what will come first, putting E-10 in service or fixing the problems with signal drops on 129?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Getting E-10 in place is a matter of getting FCC permission to use one of the most impressive satellites in E*'s fleet. A side effect is that E-10 frees up E-6 as a spare.

Fixing E-5 at 129° might be able to be done with steering (turning the satellite to move the sweet spot closer to the west coast) but that may come at the expense of viewers in the southeast. Another solution would be to put E-6 at 129° and share the load between the two satellites until Ceil can replace both of them.

There is a nice side effect of getting E-10 up - locals currently taking up space at 129° will move to E-10. I suspect that E* will use the space to launch more local markets in HD (to beat D* on market count). But might also be possible to turn off a few transponders if it is a power issue keeping them from using E-5 at full strength.

However they solve the E-5/129° problems the solution seems to depend on E-10 being in place. Kinda makes it obvious which will be done first.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Considering that, when Ceil gets a satellite up at 129, Dish will only have use of 16 transponders, they mights was well conserve power and use only 16. That way there will be less shuffling when the new sat gets in place.
But then again, when has Dish ever thought ahead...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is going to be a while until Ceil gets their sat in place.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

My wife just read and article in the paper that said Dish is now carrying Local HD for Denver. I have not seen this mentioned here. I called Dish and they said it was so... but will have to wait till April 1 for the rebate thing as it will require the new format receiver. The article said they were offering all locals except NBC. What is the deal there?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The article is dated since KUSA DT1 was added to the package last friday.

Discussion of Denver HD locals is

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54005


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks for the update!


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

ABC, NBC, FOX still no CBS in Albuquerque and no timeline for getting it.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> No Charlotte?


Something is going on with Charlotte locals! I am getting two new channels in my guide #9836 (ABC) and 9839 (FOX). They are labeled "temporary home of ABC/FOX. The guide info says if you cannot get these at the regular channels 8650/8653 contact dish for a "hardware upgrade"

Any idea what this is? I can get both pairs, but maybe that's because I have a 61.5 dish in addition to the 110/119.
I'd like to think they are shifting things around for HD locals but:scratch:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They are shifting things around for E10. Customers without 110 are temporarily losing those channels as a warning to get their systems upgraded.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

I haven't heard any word on Madison WI HD LILs? Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

gsalem said:


> The HD situation with OTA here is challenging. I live with a 2 mile
> direct view of Sutro and can get many stations pretty well. But I will
> never be able to get NBC since it is transmitted from the South.
> 
> The hills here are killer and OTA is not ubiquitous.


And keep in mind that the SF market extends far, far to the North, through the wine country and into the redwoods. There is no way I am going to get any OTA signals, period.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Need Cleveland


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

RLMesq said:


> And keep in mind that the SF market extends far, far to the North, through the wine country and into the redwoods. There is no way I am going to get any OTA signals, period.


And as far south as Gilroy and Hollister, which are over 100 miles south of San Francisco. Also unlike many other states we do have very large mountains which block OTA


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

socceteer said:


> And as far south as Gilroy and Hollister, which are over 100 miles south of San Francisco. Also unlike many other states we do have very large mountains which block OTA


Very LARGE mountain here is the bay area? Hum...that pushing the card just a bit. LOL.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Let's just say that around the Bay Area we have a lot of Hills. Bottom line is that it would be nice to get the Bay Area HD Locals on the Sat. Now that they have Lost up against Heist, I am starting to get some conflicts and have had to run the old OTA receiver in my HTPC while recording one show on the 622.

..Doyle


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

I thought E* said they planned to launch a number of ciities HD local every month, I haven't heard anything in over a month. Any new info out there?


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

Still disappointing that there is no CBS HD here via sat, and semi regular video corruption on ABC. (Large green pixelation like a test pattern with no audio interruption.

As far as the CBS thing goes, all the local affiliate will say is, "We don't know but we've heard there are talks."


----------

